# Burnout Paradise kostenlos bei Origin



## Darkknightrippper (13. November 2011)

Heute gibt es das Spiel Burnout Paradise kostenlos, wenn man beim Check-Out den Code PARADISE eingibt. Ich hab das eben ausprobiert und es funktioniert.

EDIT: Bei mir hats auf jedenfall funktioniert hier ein Beweis:

EDIT2:Anscheinend geht das nur wenn man die europäische Version von BF3 hat.


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2011)

Danke für die info. Werd ich später ma austesten...


----------



## riotmilch (13. November 2011)

Wie beim Check-Out?
Muss man nen Spiel dafür kaufen?
Bitte genauere Erklärung


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. November 2011)

Ich geh davon aus, dass man den Code eingeben muss, wenn man Paradise kauft und somit der Preis des Spiels auf Null gesetzt wird.

mfg Marcel


----------



## riotmilch (13. November 2011)

Bei mir kam Ungültiger Code.....


----------



## nulchking (13. November 2011)

Bei mir auch....


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. November 2011)

Das Spiel gab es mal im EA Downloadmanager gratis. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (13. November 2011)

Ungültiger Code


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. November 2011)

Es gab es sogar schon vor einigen Monaten schon mal. Ich habe es ja schon, es wurde mal für 19 Taler verramscht


----------



## fiumpf (13. November 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> es wurde mal für 19 Taler verramscht


 
Und für 3,74 bei Steam  .


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

In Steam kostet es regulär nur 15€.

Wie kann man eingetnlich bei Origin bezahlen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. November 2011)

Bei mir Findet origin das spiel nicht mal xD


----------



## Darkknightrippper (13. November 2011)

@Mezzo_Mix schau mal hier : Buy & Download Burnout Paradise PC-Spiel im Origin Store herunter


----------



## plaGGy (13. November 2011)

Hm, bekomme auch nur "ungültiger Code" 
Edit: Falls es wie beschrieben ne Rolle spielt, hab mein BF 3 Limited direkt aus dem Origin Store mit nem Promo-Key von 4players.
Sollte europäische Version sein, denke ich mal


----------



## x-up (13. November 2011)

Geht leider nicht......


----------



## riotmilch (13. November 2011)

Ney, geht nich ^^
Hab BF3 LE als Abo Prämie und somit auch die EU Version ^^


----------



## Earisu (13. November 2011)

Wollte heut morgen schon die News schreiben da ich es auch umsonst bekommen hab. Aber als ich das gleiche bei meiner Frau machen wollte fand er das Spiel nichtmal im Origin Store... Hab aber keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte ausser sie hat das normale BF3 ich die Limited und sonst hab ich halt noch ein paar Spiele mehr.


----------



## mickythebeagle (13. November 2011)

Oder soll das nur Werbung für das Sche... 
*Origin sein 
*


----------



## robbe (13. November 2011)

Funktioniert bei mir ebenfalls nicht. Allerdings bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob ichs an der richtigen Stelle eingeben. Wäre sinnvoll wenn der TE das mal etwas genauer beschreiben könnte.


----------



## Mistereizo (13. November 2011)

Moin Leute, ich habe es auch gekauft und es hat funktioniert. Das Problem ist, dass der Promocode nur in Origin selbst funktioniert und man das Spiel dort nicht findet, die einzige Möglichkeit zum Spiel zu kommen scheint die zu sein in der Ankündigung die beim Starten von Origin aufging auf Burnout Paradise zu klicken. Wer das verpasst hat schaut scheinbar in die Röhre. Ein Kumpel klickte diese Meldung weg und hat nun scheinbar auch keine Chance, es noch zu bekommen...


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. November 2011)

Ich zeig wies geht 

1. Bei Origin anmelden.

2. Dann kommt ein "Werbung"-Fenster, mit "Battlefield 3 - Der Kampf hat begonnen"

3. Unten in der Leiste ganz Rechts das "NFS: The Run"-Bild, da stehen dann alle Infos über Burnout kostenlos.

4. Auf "Jetzt holen", dann auf "Zum Einkaufswagen hinzufügen" und zur Kasse

5. Alles ausfüllen

6. Als Promo-Code "PARADISE" eingeben. 

Fertig.


----------



## robbe (13. November 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Ich zeig wies geht
> 
> 1. Bei Origin anmelden.
> 
> ...



Bei mir hängts bei Punkt 2.
Hatte noch nie ein Werbefenster beim Origin Start.


----------



## Pillemann5000 (13. November 2011)

kann mann dort auch falsche angaben machen? oder hat das irgendwelche folgen? ist wohl nur scheinbar kostenlos das spiel immerhin will EA deine Adressdaten haben!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. November 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Bei mir hängts bei Punkt 2.
> Hatte noch nie ein Werbefenster beim Origin Start.


 
Ich auch nicht, nachdem ich Origin neu installiert habe wars aber da.


----------



## robbe (13. November 2011)

Danke, das hats gebracht.


----------



## lunar19 (13. November 2011)

Bei der Neuinstalation erkennt der aber schon die alten installierten Spiele wieder, oder?

EDIT 0: JA, die Games bleiben installiert...

EDIT 1: Hat schon mal jmd ausprobiert, obs klappt, wenn mans im Browser mit Promo-Code eingibbt?

EDIT 2: Wann soll den die Werbung kommen?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. November 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> EDIT 1: Hat schon mal jmd ausprobiert, obs klappt, wenn mans im Browser mit Promo-Code eingibbt?



Klappt leider nicht.



lunar19 schrieb:


> EDIT 2: Wann soll den die Werbung kommen?



Direkt nach der Anmeldung. Wenn das Fenster nicht kommt, einmal neu installieren. Dann klappt es eigentlich.


----------



## robbe (13. November 2011)

Die Werbung kommt eigentlich direkt nach Origin Start.


----------



## lunar19 (13. November 2011)

> Direkt nach der Anmeldung. Wenn das Fenster nicht kommt, einmal neu installieren. Dann klappt es eigentlich.



Schon gemacht, kanns sein, dass i-welche Programme die Werbung blocken?


----------



## Rocke (13. November 2011)

Hi,

ich habe Origin installiert, das Pop-Up kommt, ich klicke auf Burnou, packe es in den Warenkorb, gebe "PARADISE" ein, bekomme den Discount und das wars.

-kein Download Knopf
-keine Info über weitere Verfahrensweise

Mache ich was falsch ?
muss ich ein Spiel besitzen um den Download starten zu können ?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Freeak (13. November 2011)

Leute es ist gaaant Easy (habe es auch gerade gemacht und Hinbekommen):

Geht einfach die Schritte wie von PommesmannXXL bereits beschrieben durch.

1. Bei EA´s Origin anmelden.

2. Dann kommt ein "Werbung"-Fenster, mit "Battlefield 3 - Der Kampf hat begonnen" Wenn das nicht kommt geht einfach auf Shop.

3. Unten in der Leiste ganz Rechts das "NFS: The Run"-Bild anklicken, da stehen dann anschließend alle Infos wie man Burnout Kostenlos erhalten kann.

4. Auf "Jetzt holen", Klicken und dann auf "Zum Einkaufswagen hinzufügen" und anschließend zur Kasse gehen

5. Dort angekommen noch alles ausfüllen was gefordert ist

6. Unten als Promo-Code "PARADISE" eingeben und auf "Übernhemen" gehen. 

7. Nun seit Ihr Fertig.


----------



## Bruce112 (13. November 2011)

habt ihr eure richtigen namen geschrieben + adresse usw.

bin mal gespannt was bei mir rauskommt ware auf den email von origin .

der kauf soll ja kontrolliert werden , da sehen wir mal ob orgin meine wohnort kennt .

laut ip adresse von mir wohne ich ganz wo anders .

wer weiß EA versucht damit die genauen adresse daten von jeweiligen personen rauszufinden , damit das im usa eingespeichert werden .

Herr so und so 
Sagichnichtstr.43
Hamburg 20095 

hatt diese daten auf seine pc 

jeder bekommt ne ordner und wird eingespeichert .


----------



## BikeRider (13. November 2011)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Oder soll das nur Werbung für das Sche...
> *Origin sein
> *


 Habe ich mir auch gedacht.
Wegen nem evtl. kostenlosen Spiel werde ich mir jedenfalls Origin nicht drauf machen.


----------



## Robonator (13. November 2011)

Hm auf Paradise hätt ich schon mal wieder bock  Die Aktion gefällt mir auch wenn EA sich nur versucht einzuschleimen.


----------



## Rocke (13. November 2011)

keine Chance, geht nix...

Origin frisch installiert, alles befolgt wie von Pommesmann erklärt.

paypal gewählt.

zur info: Ich hatte origin noch nie installiert, habe auch nicht ein einziges EA Spiel auf dem PC


----------



## Lan_Party (13. November 2011)

Einfach auf das Spiel gehen unten links den bei Promo-Code PARADISE eingeben den Code aktivieren und fertig.


----------



## Rocke (13. November 2011)

ach der Müll funktioniert nicht... unten kommt dann immer kurz ein Feld wo ich ein Häkchen setzen kann und dann auf Kauf ausführen klicken kann. Das bleibt aber höchstens 2 Sekunden da und verschwindet dann bevor ich irgendwas machen kann.


----------



## MetallSimon (13. November 2011)

Danke
und @*Rocke * Ich hatte Origin auch noch nie installiert.


----------



## riotmilch (13. November 2011)

So, nach reinstall von Origin hab ich das Spiel nun auch kostenfrei bekommen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. November 2011)

Rocke schrieb:


> ach der Müll funktioniert nicht... unten kommt dann immer kurz ein Feld wo ich ein Häkchen setzen kann und dann auf Kauf ausführen klicken kann. Das bleibt aber höchstens 2 Sekunden da und verschwindet dann bevor ich irgendwas machen kann.


 
Das war bei mir auch einmal, aber nachdem ich "übernehmen" neben dem Code geklickt hatte blieb alles da.


----------



## GTA 3 (13. November 2011)

Hat funktioniert danke!


----------



## DarkMo (14. November 2011)

habs ausgewählt, den code eingegeben, ne fake adresse angegeben und dann kam er ned weiter. naja, au latte. muss ja auch ned jeden mist haben den ich vllt nedma zock ^^ weis ja nichma, was das überhaupt is xD


----------



## 1975jassi (14. November 2011)

ungültiger Code


----------



## Andersenx (14. November 2011)

Ich sehe nix mit kostenlosn Paradise im shop auch nix


----------



## wiley (14. November 2011)

Danke *Darkknightrippper*

Hat alles wunderbar geklappt


----------



## Gamefruit93 (14. November 2011)

Wie gut das ich ein Zweitsystem hab auf dem Origin wüten kann.


----------



## Freeak (14. November 2011)

Was habt ihr alle nur für Schwirikkeiten ner Beschreibung zu folgen? Ich habe es auf Anhieb Geschafft mir nen Kostenlosen Titel zu sichern. (Wann bekommt man heutzutage schon mal was geschenkt? Geburtstag, Weihnachten etc. mal ausßen vor)


----------



## Andersenx (14. November 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle nur für Schwirikkeiten ner Beschreibung zu folgen? Ich habe es auf Anhieb Geschafft mir nen Kostenlosen Titel zu sichern. (Wann bekommt man heutzutage schon mal was geschenkt? Geburtstag, Weihnachten etc. mal ausßen vor)



Eigentlich nichts da hast du recht, nur wenn man die Meldung Ungültiger Code bekommt, kann man eben nichts machen. 
Ich finde ja nicht mal das Spiel bei Origian


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. November 2011)

Hier mal meine Anleitung die Funkt 

1. Sucht einen Der das Game hat. Mein Name : GREEK_K1NG (Hab das Game auch so bekommen grade!)

2. Guckt euch in Seiner Spielesammlung um Wenn ihr das spiel Findet klickt drauf dann wird euch angeboten es zu kaufen.

3. Klickt auf Kaufen dann auf Clickandbell, Paypal, was auch immer Damit ihr den Promocode eingeben könnt.

4. Nun weiter unten gibt ihr Von mir aus Fake Adressen ein Und gibt weiter unten Den Promocode ein.

5. Auf Übernehmen und Akzeptieren und FERTIG

6. Downloaden und Fun haben.


----------



## Kerkilabro (15. November 2011)

Hätte das Spiel auch gerne, nichts klappt! Also eure Beschreibungen sind echt der Wahnsinn!
Dieses Spiel ist nirgens im Origin Store oder sonst wo aufzufinden. Verspäteter Aprilscherz?
GREEK_K1NG erlaubt es nicht seine Spiele einzusehen!
Komischer weise ist mein Origin ''Werbefenster'' frei, also keine popups oder ähnliches!
Im Store auf Need for Speed The Run klicken klappt wunderbar, aber auch nur wenn man sich für NFSTR interessiert.
Ich denke mal dass das eine zeitlich begrenzte Aktion war, denn es kommt nichts diesbezüglich bei mir an und das obwohl ich tagtäglich Origin an habe. Schade!
Auch eine Origin neuinstallation brachte nichts!


----------



## Jack ONeill (15. November 2011)

Habs jetzt auch und finds nicht einmal schlecht


----------



## CryxDX2 (15. November 2011)

schade, ich wollte es downloaden, da es das auch für den Mac den Mac gibt, das Burnout, aber ich finde nur die WinDoofen Spiele.... und unter Mac kann ich die Spyware Origin nicht laden.... *******, wo bleibt die gleichberechtigung.


Ach ja und kommt jetzt nicht mit Nutze doch emusoftware oder so.... (Bootcamp) das macht den Mac gleich mal mindestens 35% langsamer, zumindest Bootcamp.


----------



## JawMekEf (15. November 2011)

Danke geht zwar, zwar ist die EA-Online Anmeldung verbuggt aber da steht das der Key schon aktiviert wäre.
WTF?!


----------



## Freeak (15. November 2011)

CryxDX2 schrieb:


> ...wo bleibt die gleichberechtigung.....


 

Du weißt aber schon das MAC-User einen gaaaanz geringen Prozentsatz der PC-User ausmachen oder? Ich meine Windows ist nun mal (ob es dir passt oder nicht sei dahingestellt) die verbreiteste Plattform.

Gegen den Strom Schwimmen (Windows <-> MAC) hat nun eben mal auch seine Nachteile.


----------



## CryxDX2 (15. November 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das MAC-User einen gaaaanz geringen Prozentsatz der PC-User ausmachen oder? Ich meine Windows ist nun mal (ob es dir passt oder nicht sei dahingestellt) die verbreiteste Plattform.
> 
> Gegen den Strom Schwimmen (Windows <-> MAC) hat nun eben mal auch seine Nachteile.


 
Wie sagte Steve Jobs einmal: "Unglücklicherweise rebellieren die Menschen nicht gegen Microsoft. Sie wissen es nicht besser."

Aber dennoch, das Spielt gibt es ja auch für Mac, daher verstehe ich das nicht. Steam hat es doch auch geschafft....
Und bei EA Kann man ja auch die Multiplatformspiele wie Die Sims, die Siedler oder der gleichen....


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. November 2011)

Hab mal alle angenommen die mir geschickt haben !sorry wusste nicht das es so eingestellt ist Werde es umstellen das jeder es sieht !


----------



## Gamefruit93 (15. November 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> 3. Klickt auf Kaufen dann auf Clickandbell, Paypal, was auch immer Damit ihr den Promocode eingeben könnt.



Clickand*bell*? 

Fakeadressen funktionieren.


----------



## jensi251 (15. November 2011)

geht bei  mir nicht.


----------



## lunar19 (15. November 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich nochmal! Hatte grad die Werbung und dann hats geklappt! Das PRoblme ist nur, dass die Adresse überprüft wird. Meine Fakeadeesse wollte er nicht, die richtige schon...


----------



## Gast1324 (15. November 2011)

pff ich bekomm nichtmal die werbung


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. November 2011)

@ Rogash Versuchs damit 




MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Anleitung die Funkt
> 
> 1. Sucht einen Der das Game hat. Mein Name : GREEK_K1NG (Hab das Game auch so bekommen grade!)
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeroHour (24. November 2011)

Läuft die Aktion eig noch? Bei mir klappts nicht, ungültiger Code


----------



## HIrNI (27. November 2011)

ich glaub die ist schon abgelaufen. Das ist nur für ne Woche gewesen ähnlich wie bei Steam^^


----------



## jensi251 (28. November 2011)

Läuft schon lange nicht mehr.


----------

